# [How to] Gothic 2 unter Windows 7 64bit installieren



## ich558 (2. September 2010)

Da im www nur verstreut mögliche Fehlerbehebungen vertreten sind will ich hier eine kurze Anleitung schreiben welche sich mit den häufigsten Problemen beschäftigt um anderen "Googlern" und PCGHlern mögliches Kopfzerbrechen bei der Installation zu ersparen.

Anfängliche Probleme bei mir waren:
- beim Startversuch tat sich nichts (G2 verschwand sofort wieder aus dem Taskmanager)
- Videos wurden nicht abgespielt
- Auflösung stark begrenzt
- bei Verlassen des Turms blaue Texturen bis hin zum Absturz (oftmals nur Nvidia)

*1.* Falls ihr an G2 schon etwas herumgespielt habt deinstalliert und installiert es um die gleiche Basis zu haben (da bei mir die Installation problemlos lief kann ich leider nur hierauf verweisen falls sie nicht klappen sollte).

*2.* Installiert diesen Patch.

*3.* Danach diesen Fix. Achtet hier auf die Beschreibung!

*4.* Testen ob alles  klappt bzw. ob ihr aus dem Turm gehen könnt. Wenn ja (meistens ATI und alte GPUs) weiter mit 6.

*5.* Installiert nun den Workaround.

*6.* Nun sollte G2 funktionieren und man kann an der .ini herumspielen.

*7.* Unter .....JoWooD\Gothic II\System öffnet ihr nun die Gothic.ini und ändert
extendedMenu=0 in extendedMenu=1 um eine beliebige Auflösung einstellen zu können
useQuickSaveKeys=0 in useQuickSaveKeys=1 um F5 (speichern) und F9 (laden) freizuschalten
scaleVideos=1 in scaleVideos=0 um möglich Probleme auszuschließen.

*8.* Wer will kann noch die Optik verbessern und 
für modelDetail=1, sightValue=14, bloodDetail=3, zTexAnisotropicFiltering=1, zVidEnableAntiAliasing=1 schreiben und die Werte von zTexCacheOutTimeMSec ;zTexCacheSizeMaxBytes ;zSndCacheOutTimeMSec und zSndCacheSizeMaxBytes verdoppeln. Natürlich kann hier jeder noch am Rest herumspielen. Ein Texturmod ist sicher auch nicht schlecht.

*9.* Fertig! Ich hoffe nun läuft Gothic 2 problemlos bei Euch!
Meine Hardware ist E6700@3,4Ghz, GTX260 BE, 4GB Ram, Win7 64bit und trotzdem gibt es Performance Einbrüche. Den Grund kann man wohl der mangelnde Komptabilität in die Schuhe schieben.

edit: Hier gibt es eine von mir geänderte .ini. Da ich nicht weis ob sie bei jedem funktioniert besser die alte sichern.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. September 2010)

Super 
Werde es später ausprobieren 
Hoffe es klappt, unter Google ist ja auch nix zu finden.

Danke!


----------



## Asdener (2. September 2010)

Hab zwar Gothic 2 schon auf meinem Läpi laufen(Vista) aber ich probiere es jetz nochmal es zum laufen zu bringen auf meinem Win 7 Prof. 64bit


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. September 2010)

Das Problem bei mir war halt das ich die Installation gar nicht erst fertig stellen konnte.


----------



## ich558 (2. September 2010)

So ein Problem hatte ich unter Vista glaube ich auch. Die Lösung war dann einfach in ein anderes Verzeichnis installieren und als Admin ausführen.


----------



## Asdener (2. September 2010)

Ich habe die Gothic 2 Gold edition das org. Gothic 2 installiert aber ich kanns nicht patchen..

Habe noch die 3 cd orig. Ausgabe soll ich diese installieren?

Edit: Hab beide probiert sind beide höchstwarscheinlich schon auf der Version...

Achja falscher Hyperlink beim Workaround...


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. September 2010)

Genau bei dieser 3CD Orig. Version funtzte es net bei mir.
Aber werde es mit anderes Verzeichnis und "als Admin ausfürhen probieren"


----------



## Asdener (2. September 2010)

Ich installiere es neu auf meiner zweiten HDD und probiere es als Administrator..
Workaround muss ich mir wol selbst suchen


----------



## ich558 (2. September 2010)

Danke ist gefixt. Ob G2 bereits auf 1.3 ist steht rechts unter "Gothic 2 Verlassen".
Komisch ich habe ebenfalls die 3CD original Version jedoch keine Probleme bei der Installation außer wenn ich CD1 rausnehem soll um CD2 einzulegen sagt er ich soll CD1 wieder einlegen. Bei mir gings dann indem ich CD1 drin lies und CD2,CD3 in mein zweites Laufwerk legte.


----------



## Asdener (2. September 2010)

bei mir is der selbe Fehler gekommen.. Hab einfach den fehler zur seite geschoben und einfach weiter installiert.. Und nun das lustige: Es funktioniert ^^


----------



## Asdener (2. September 2010)

hier mein fehler bericht...
Also bei funktionierts nicht beim ersten mal vor dem thread hat er irgendwas von falscher opencl dinges...


----------



## ich558 (2. September 2010)

Diese Meldung hatte ich auch mal. Workaround schon installiert?


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. September 2010)

Kommt diese Meldung nur ab und zu im Game oder wie ?


----------



## Asdener (2. September 2010)

Ja ist installiert.

Ich glaube das ich bei der änderung der ini was falsch gemacht habe...

Kannst du mir villeicht deine ini Datei schicken?


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. September 2010)

Jap, kann sein das du in der Ini was falsch gemacht hast.
Diese Meldung kommt aber auch sonst manchmal in Version 1.3x im Game selber.


----------



## Asdener (2. September 2010)

manchmal funzt es
naja vl. kann mir jemand via skype die ini schicken


----------



## ich558 (2. September 2010)

Ich habe zwar auch nicht mehr die Originale aber bei mir geht diese.
So gefixt thx für den Tipp


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

Warum hängst du die ini nicht einfach an? Man kann nicht nur Bilder hochladen


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2010)

Wollte ich auch aber es hieß immer falsches Format.


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. September 2010)

Die smileys sind zu geil 
Lade doch die ini bei fileupload oder so hoch und schick den Link per PN


----------



## Asdener (3. September 2010)

Probiere es nun mit dieser ini 
Meine Alte speichere ich für euch und zeige sie her..

Edit: Datei ist im anhang! Das Dokument ist eine txt Datei.

Edit 2: So habs jetz mit der INI probiert jedoch ist da alles 16:9 oder 16:10 und das Bild ist in die länge gezerrt ich habe einen 4:3 1280:1024 Monitor also muss ich da nochwas verändern?

ps Mit meiner alten ini war alles normal


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2010)

Stell mal unter dem Punk "Video" bei screenx und screeny deine Auflösung ein evtl. hilft das.


----------



## Asdener (3. September 2010)

Punk?

Edit: Punkt? Video hab ich auflösung auf meine umgestellt..

Also dumm bin ich nicht 

Edit2: Die auflösung ist jetzt ok.. die ändeerung hat sie erst nach nem Neustart wieder genommen...

Naja ich sage danke..


----------



## ich558 (4. September 2010)

Sorry meinte PunkT. Aber passt ja nun  (ich meinte Video in der ini)


----------



## Asdener (4. September 2010)

Alles läuft aber extreme Performance einbrüche.

Es hängt sogar an manchen Stellen.


----------



## ich558 (5. September 2010)

Jo in Korinis oder im Wald habe ich auch nur 15 Fps. Mei mir hat's geholfen die Sichtweite auf 200% zu reduzieren obwohl rein leistungsmäsig 300% kein Problem sein sollten.


----------



## Porry (8. September 2011)

Richtig schön zu wissen das ein so alter thread noch hilfreich sein kann!
Genau nach sowas hab ich gesucht. 
*
In meinem Fall:*
Patch und Fix helfen, falls der "Insufficient Memory" Fehler beim starten auftritt.


----------



## ChinxX (25. Juli 2015)

Puhhhh ich bin SPÄT dran xD ich bin erst neu auf gothic angestoßen und wollte es sofort spielen. Gleich mal gekauft und ausgepackt....naja Ich kann halt nicht die FIX. datei instalieren falls noch jemand hier reinschaut antwortet BITTE ._.


----------



## Porsche2000 (25. Juli 2015)

Man braucht doch nur das hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...3-gothic-complete-collection.html#post7362965

Alle Fehler werden damit behoben und alle zusätzlichen Verbesserungen automatisch installiert.
Einfach nur die Dateien ersetzen, fertig!

Gothic 2 muss aber in der Gold-Version 2.6 vorliegen (nicht die Classic-Version 1.30). Also mit dem AddOn "Die Nacht des Raben" und dem Patch 2.6. Der sollte bei den meisten aktuell erworbenen Kopien bereits von Anfang an drauf sein!

Von Texturpatches rate ich ab. Die können zwar den Detailgrad erhöhen, schaden jedoch ungemein der originellen Gothic-Atmosphäre!


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (22. Oktober 2016)

Hey 
Erstmal danke für die Zusammenstellung an Fixes! 
Habe eine Ergänzung: sollte Gothic 2 nicht starten wollen (gothic2.exe ist im Taskmanager gelistet, aber nicht mehr als eine Hand voll MiB RAM-belegung und 0% CPU-Auslastung) dann kann es sein, dass Gothic 2 sich nicht mit einem laufenden Prozess versteht. Häufige Programme sind die rundll.exe, setpoint.exe, overwolf.exe usw..
In diesem Fall hilft es, in den Taskmanager zu gehen und Stück für Stück die nicht-systemrelevanten Prozesse einen nach dem anderen zu beenden, bis der blockierende Prozess gefunden wurde. Danach sollte Gothic 2 sofort starten.
Funktioniert auf: Windows 7 64 Bit mit Gothic 2 Gold (Ver. 2.6)
Könnte man in den Hauptpost mit aufnehmen, damit man es auf den ersten Blick sieht 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Cleriker (22. Oktober 2016)

Hat einer von euch schon die DX11 mid ausprobiert?


----------



## LaVolpe (31. Oktober 2016)

Habs mit der Dx11 und Gothic 2 versucht, bei meiner 380 hat sich immer der Treiber resettet was sonst in keinen anderen Game passierte.
Danach hatte ich nie wieder Bock es zu probieren mit anderen Karten


----------

